# Need Help Pricing a 1950 Schwinn Hornet



## dungo (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Guys,
I would like to know if the price this guy has on the bike is a good one.... He is selling a 1950 Schwinn hornet (as far as i can see... If i am wrong on the model please let me know)  He wants 500 for it and everything on it is original except the paint job.
Let me know if you think its a good deal or not.
Thanks in advance


----------



## vincev (Nov 6, 2011)

that"except" is a big one.Repaints lose a lot of their value.It is not a deluxe either.It looks nice but I think $500 is way to much.I'm far from being an expert[Cant get me this time Dave.lol] Just my opinion but I would offer maybe $300 if you REALLY like it.I would look for an original for $500


----------



## Boris (Nov 6, 2011)

Vince the only reason I'm letting that one go is because it's your birthday.


----------



## vincev (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks, I made sure I added BEING this time.lol


----------



## dungo (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah thanks Vincev... but does it look like all the parts are original?
i know its hard to tell from the pics but is there anything that sticks out?


----------



## jpromo (Nov 6, 2011)

Something seems off about the tank decal to me.. it doesn't seem like it would be that off-center but I've never had one of these. Anyone?


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 6, 2011)

don't think hornets showed up until 52. 500 bucks is alot for a repaint,in my opinion.it is a nice bike though,just depends on the buyer.


----------



## Dave K (Nov 6, 2011)

Don't think the fenders, headlight or seat is correct but it is hard to tell with the small pictures.  If this had all correct parts and was painted really nice $500.00 might not be that far off (at least to me) but as soon as any parts are wrong it is not only a repaint but a repaint that you have to find parts for and paint again.


----------



## Blueschwinns (Nov 6, 2011)

*1950 Hornet?*

The picture is a little distant, but here are the concerns I see: 1) the chrome and painted tank was found on the Panther, not the Hornet(It appears to be a repop) 2) the chainguard is wrong for a 1950 Hornet it was the deluxe like the Phantom had up until 1954 3) the paint job is not like what Schwinn would have done on the Hornet. They used cream and a color. 4) the fender light was a Delta Rocket Ray until 1954. Can you get the serial number to verify that the frame is 1950? Here is a link to the 1954 Hornet http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1954_04.html
If you can physically see and ride the bike I would say it is close to being worth $500.00 if you want to own and ride a vintage Schwinn. Good Luck.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 6, 2011)

There's a similar bike on eBay # 320787301955 looks nice with forebrake. Auction coming  to end soon maybe it will go cheap?


----------



## dungo (Nov 6, 2011)

*1949 Schwinn Hornet Deluxe*

Hey Thanks for all the input
The same guy is selling a 1949 schwinn hornet deluxe original everything (apparently) except for tires, tubes, and paint job.  He wants 700 for it... Which is a better deal the 1950 or this one? and once again does anything stand out as being not original? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## panther boy (Nov 6, 2011)

*hornet*

the red and black one is more original---the paint colors and design are all wrong, but a the parts are there. The original Hornet colors were Dark green frame and trim on the tank, dark green fenders, light green tank, carrier, stripes, and accent on the frame and headtube: and dark blue and light blue.  This in no bargain, but the parts are worth almost the asking price. I'd try and negotiate the price on the second one if you have to have one of these, otherwise go to some swap meets and be patient looking for an original.

EDIT--let me clarify, the HORNET obviously came in green and white, and blue and white. The first reference to the Hornet I could find is in the 1950 catalog.


----------



## Blueschwinns (Nov 7, 2011)

*1949 Deluxe Hornet*



dungo said:


> Hey Thanks for all the input
> The same guy is selling a 1949 schwinn hornet deluxe original everything (apparently) except for tires, tubes, and paint job.  He wants 700 for it... Which is a better deal the 1950 or this one? and once again does anything stand out as being not original?
> Thanks in advanceView attachment 30617View attachment 30618




The first deluxe Hornet was 1955 and as someone earlier said, the first time Schwinn put the name Hornet on the chainguard was 1952.


----------



## Spence36 (Nov 8, 2011)

Greens07 said:


> There's a similar bike on eBay # 320787301955 looks nice with forebrake. Auction coming  to end soon maybe it will go cheap?




It wont go cheap now !! Lol!, thanks a lot


----------

